# Okay for non-Muslim to take multiple wives in UAE?



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

Can a westerner with a resident VISA take on multiple wives? :eyebrows:


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

Mr. TL said:


> Can a westerner with a resident VISA take on multiple wives? :eyebrows:


1st question: FFS why on earth would you want to take multiple wives  

And 2nd question: Isn't it about time they started checking for mental illness as part of the residency visa process


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

The way I look at is

4 wives = 4 mother-in-laws.......................... Run Forrest Run !!!!!!


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

not if they're twins........!!!!
Now there's a challenge!


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

These girls are available and it would be a good twist to their TV show that is coming up!










Two mouths but only two boobies and one woman bit, maybe not.......


----------



## Eng.Khaled (Feb 8, 2011)

I believe most of the men who do this will regret it later 
One is enough to drive you crazy... now double the effect and tell me how dose it feel


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

let this be a warning to you...
Man raped to death by 5 of his 6 wives.....


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

The advantages and drawbacks aside. Can an expat resident have multiple wives? Or must you be muslim and Emirati?
Not trolling, just curious.


----------



## k-k-k- (Aug 14, 2012)

Mr. TL said:


> Can a westerner with a resident VISA take on multiple wives? :eyebrows:


I thought westerners were allowed only one wife and two mistresess and girlfriend but anyway u can have as many partners as you want so why do you want to get married?


----------



## vantage (May 10, 2012)

k-k-k- said:


> ........... so why do you want to get married?


It's possible her father might own a brewery?


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

This may give a clue?

_Do you take ***** to be your lawful wedded wife? Do you promise to love, comfort, honor and keep her for better or worse, for richer or poorer, in sickness and in health, a*nd forsaking all others, be faithful only to her* so long as you both shall live?"_

Unless a "Westerner" was married with different vows, any additional spouse would be a deviation from the sanctity of marriage.


Bigamy might not be against the local law, but your dear (first) wife may have grounds for divorce anyway....


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

Confiture said:


> This may give a clue?
> 
> Do you take ***** to be your lawful wedded wife? Do you promise to love, comfort, honor and keep her for better or worse, for richer or poorer, in sickness and in health, and forsaking all others, be faithful only to her so long as you both shall live?"
> 
> ...


OK, since you're getting all holier than thou on me, what if you came here single, then took more than one wife?


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

If one desired 4 wives, would those 4 wives be allowed to have 3 other husbands each, at least in principle? 

If no, then back to square one in rudimentary self-development and appreciation of the individual, especially in regards to women.

If yes, then any man who can defy evolution, let alone plain old common sense, and "share" his wives with 12 other blokes, probably needs to get his head examined.


----------



## no no no (Aug 14, 2012)

my family came from pakistan (a muslim country). even though it is religiously ok to have 4 wives....it is culturally wrong to have more than 1. be careful, having more than 1 wife(obviously your also going to have lots of children) means you a big responsibility.

GOOD LUCK.

ps.....remember to ask their permission before you do this


----------



## no no no (Aug 14, 2012)

my family came from pakistan (a muslim country). even though it is religiously ok to have 4 wives....it is culturally wrong to have more than 1. be careful, having more than 1 wife(obviously your also going to have lots of children) means you a big responsibility.

GOOD LUCK.

ps.....remember to ask their permission before you do this


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> If one desired 4 wives, would those 4 wives be allowed to have 3 other husbands each, at least in principle?
> 
> If no, then back to square one in rudimentary self-development and appreciation of the individual, especially in regards to women.
> 
> If yes, then any man who can defy evolution, let alone plain old common sense, and "share" his wives with 12 other blokes, probably needs to get his head examined.


Muslim men can have more than one wife here, correct? The question was can a non-Muslim do the same and I believe the answer is no.

Can Muslim women have more than one husband? If not then your point is irrelevant.


----------



## Helios (Oct 22, 2008)

> Can Muslim women have more than one husband?


Muslim women are not allowed to have more than one husband.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

No, a westerner can not marry more then one wife. You have to go be married in YOUR church, and that means THEIR rules. I do believe you have to have a paper stating you are not previously married or if you were, then you have to show a divorce certificate. If you change you a muslim, you can but cant say as it is culturally correct anymore for most nations. UAE locals overall do not do it, and tend to look down upon it. It tends to occur when a man and his first wife are seperated, but do not divorce due to the children. 

I agree, why would anyone want more then one spouse to gripe and complain????


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

motojet said:


> OK, since you're getting all holier than thou on me, what if you came here single, then took more than one wife?


Hypothetically of course, the only way to be married more than once, would be to have a ceremony where the vows do not include the statement of..

_"forsaking all others, be faithful only to her"_

AFAIK most "Western" vows include this, or a version of it since marriage is the union of one man and one woman (albeit some countries now also recognise same sex marriages).

Not sure where you get the holier than thou part from in my reply though? :confused2:


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxmatizzay (Apr 16, 2012)

This thread is too much. 

If you can get more than one person to marry you then I'm sure it's legal. But good luck going anywhere else with them.

And good luck convincing 4 people that they should all marry you.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

XDoodlebugger said:


> Muslim men can have more than one wife here, correct? The question was can a non-Muslim do the same and I believe the answer is no.
> 
> Can Muslim women have more than one husband? If not then your point is irrelevant.


LOL... irrelevant? The whole thread is inanely irrelevant.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Helios said:


> Muslim women are not allowed to have more than one husband.


In keeping with the nonsensical logic, why is that?

Can anyone give me a concise and unbiased answer as to why Muslim women cannot have more than one husband at a time?

Which is, IMO, much more interesting as a topic of discussion than a non-Muslim looking for more than one wife - in an Islamic country. (Really?)


----------



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

So, basically the answer seems to be, that I would need to convert to Islam to take on four wives? What is to prevent me from taking on four wives without converting to Islam?

Can anyone cite any specific laws?

I'm not asking whether it's smart, or advisable, or moral, just whether it's legal.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Mr. TL said:


> So, basically the answer seems to be, that I would need to convert to Islam to take on four wives? What is to prevent me from taking on four wives without converting to Islam?
> 
> Can anyone cite any specific laws?
> 
> I'm not asking whether it's smart, or advisable, or moral, just whether it's legal.


Did you read Jynx's post. Seemed a pretty straight forward explanation. A Church will not allow you to marry multiple wives, the only way to marry here if you are not a Muslim is in a church....see if you can connect the dots


----------



## Razi (Jun 22, 2012)

hubbly_bubbly said:


> In keeping with the nonsensical logic, why is that?
> 
> Can anyone give me a concise and unbiased answer as to why Muslim women cannot have more than one husband at a time?
> 
> Which is, IMO, much more interesting as a topic of discussion than a non-Muslim looking for more than one wife - in an Islamic country. (Really?)


In order to understand why muslim women are not allowed to have more than one husband at a time one needs to understand why are muslim men allowed to have more than one wives at a time...

The announcement of this right given to men in Islam comes with another recommendation which is to marry widows and women with no bread-earners/family in order to support their living and to protect them and their children from the cruelty of the world and the evil of lust etc... and even in that, men are not allowed to treat them as slaves and are strictly instructed to keep a balance amongst all wives and treat them all with respect (even keeping a balance in spending, spending time with each of them and even subjective matters like the way you talk to each one of them etc)... and if a person thinks that he cannot keep a balance then Islam tells him not to keep more than one wife at a time... 

So the reason of giving this right only to men in Islam is not for the purpose of fulfilling their lust or worldy desires.... it is for helping women who are in need of support and all... women on the other hand are not primarily responsible to protect men and support them in their earnings in Islam (though they can help their men if necessary) rather they are more responsible to take care of the family, provide emotional and psychological support, create and provide a peaceful homely environment which is a difficult thing to do and Islam respect them to do that... hence they are instructed to focus on one family and home only as it already is a 24/7 job... 

I hope it clarifies


----------



## XDoodlebugger (Jan 24, 2012)

matizzay said:


> This thread is too much.
> 
> If you can get more than one person to marry you then I'm sure it's legal. But good luck going anywhere else with them.
> 
> And good luck convincing 4 people that they should all marry you.


Been around much? I know parts of Asia you can just buy them, in fact I'm pretty sure I've seen an old fart doing just that on a flight a few years ago. Poor little Asian girl was bawling her eyes out sitting next to this older gentleman flying into Bahrain. Couldn't understand what she was saying but heard the stewardesses talking about it and it was very sad.


----------



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

fcjb1970 said:


> Did you read Jynx's post. Seemed a pretty straight forward explanation. A Church will not allow you to marry multiple wives, the only way to marry here if you are not a Muslim is in a church....see if you can connect the dots


So atheists cannot marry in the UAE?


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Mr. TL said:


> So atheists cannot marry in the UAE?


:rofl:




Oh, you were being serious?


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Mr. TL said:


> So atheists cannot marry in the UAE?


Did you see an atheist box on the visa application


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

If bigamy is illegal in your country, then the same rule applies to you even while you are resident in the UAE. In the UAE, marriage and divorce laws are applied as per the expat's nationality. This is why, you need to get your marriage certificate attested at your Embassy as well as the Ministry of Foreign Affairs.
I just looked it up and bigamy is illegal in the United States. So, if you really are from the United States as the flag says in your profile, then no, you cannot have more than one wife as this would be a crime.
On the other hand, if you really look like Jon Hamm in your avatar, nothing's stopping you from having multiple affairs with single or married women in the UAE! It seems to be quite the trend these days!


----------



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

ray2::becky::juggle::cool2:


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

I honestly think this thread is relevant, but seems like almost no answer addressed the question, properly. (neither do I, in this post)

However, in the first place, you may want to screen what kind of marriage available in UAE. E.g.: in Singapore, there are 2 govt legal bodies issue marriage cert, they are ROM (for everyone but moslem) and ROMM (for moslem). What is the case in UAE?

Let say, it is the same as Singapore as above, then, do the ROM of UAE allow a guy to have multiple wives, legally? Then, for those who are not moslem should abide the rules set by this body. As simple as that


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

wesmant said:


> I honestly think this thread is relevant, but seems like almost no answer addressed the question, properly. (neither do I, in this post)
> 
> However, in the first place, you may want to screen what kind of marriage available in UAE. E.g.: in Singapore, there are 2 govt legal bodies issue marriage cert, they are ROM (for everyone but moslem) and ROMM (for moslem). What is the case in UAE?
> 
> Let say, it is the same as Singapore as above, then, do the ROM of UAE allow a guy to have multiple wives, legally? Then, for those who are not moslem should abide the rules set by this body. As simple as that


Have you read all the posts? Jynxy answered his question properly, so did a couple of other people.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

pamela0810 said:


> Have you read all the posts? Jynxy answered his question properly, so did a couple of other people.


Pardon me for my poor English, but what I see is only some marriage in the Church thingy, while TS was asking again what if the person is atheis.
And, pardon me for this ignorant too, do churches issue marriage cert (legal one) on behalf of state? If yes, at least Jinxy had answered the case for Christian, but not atheist.
Those answer stating marriage at his country of origin, to my limited reading comperehension skills simply do not answer the question, since the question is about marriage in UAE.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

There are no atheists in the uae, so no issue about them being married  When you fill out the form, it asks you your religion. There is no atheist box. Everyone picks something. 

You can contact your own embassy and see if they will provide a civil service with no concern about religion, but my understanding is that the embassies overall only fill out the paperwork, the marriage takes place at the churches. A church will only marry someone who is following their faith, and not an atheist. I dont believe an atheist can marry in the uae. They probly should take a quick flight over to cyprus or back to their home country if it is a country that will allow it.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Ok then, atheism is not allowed in UAE. Thanks.

Can I ask side question (sorry TS, pls lend my ur thread), Jynx?

In your second para, u mentioned embassy. Are u saying that in UAE all the expat marriage cert is by each of their embassy? Not by the UAE authority? Thanks


----------



## Mr. TL (Aug 6, 2012)

wesmant, please go ahead. I find this conversation fascinating. I was really only joking with my OP, but some interesting issues have come up. op2: :ranger:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Check here to find out more information... 

Marriage in Dubai


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Jynxgirl said:


> There are no atheists in the uae, so no issue about them being married  ... Everyone picks something.


Picks somehing?  Why not leave it blank?

And I bet there are more atheists than people think.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

Jynx: apparently what's in the url link is exactly the same as what you've explained. None about atheism, and Seems that embassy plays a very important role here, unlike in other countries, where expats can simply get their civil marriage under the residence country's law. Well, it's UAE! 

Mr. TL: thanks. I am actually interested too on the law in UAE considering they are Islamic Kingdom, but already exposed to multi-cultural-naionalism-religion(oops, Atheis' not included). 

hubby-bubby: well, it sounds funny, isn't it. Apparently, there are a few country has the law not recognising Atheism. Another one I know is Indonesia. So... Pick one!


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

Anyone who believes they should follow a religion because a government tells them they must, deserves that government. In reality, it is no laughing matter, but that is for anoher time in another thread.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Quite frankly, I don't think any country should "recognise" any religion. Religion should be one's personal choice and not forced upon on anyone.


----------



## hubbly_bubbly (Oct 17, 2010)

pamela0810 said:


> Quite frankly, I don't think any country should "recognise" any religion. Religion should be one's personal choice and not forced upon on anyone.


Not if there isn't separation between state and church. Anyway, it's all academic. You can't vote so you have no say.


----------



## no no no (Aug 14, 2012)

I think the best thing to do is to ask your first wife if she is ok with you having another wife.


----------

